# A new hand cannon?



## PixieStix (May 20, 2010)

I want one of these so bad. But it is mighty expensive






But I guess I could settle for this Baby






[/IMG]


----------



## hjmick (May 20, 2010)

Eh, the Desert Eagle is nice, but not real practical. I'll stick to my Colt 1911.


----------



## California Girl (May 20, 2010)

Gawd, I miss guns!


----------



## tommywho70x (May 20, 2010)

can you explain why this thread is on this forum and not, say, outdoors?

in the spirit of the topic, i never cared much for automatic handguns. 

gimme a well balanced six shooter.  the dan wesson .357 with a 6" barrel is my favorite.


----------



## hjmick (May 20, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> can you explain why this thread is on this forum and not, say, outdoors?
> 
> in the spirit of the topic, i never cared much for automatic handguns.
> 
> gimme a well balanced six shooter.  the dan wesson .357 with a 6" barrel is my favorite.



Some people consider gun ownership a lifestyle.

I also like my Ruger .357.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Gawd, I miss guns!



you can borrow one of mine


----------



## PixieStix (May 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Gawd, I miss guns!




They have banned knives there too, have they not CG?


----------



## eagleseven (May 20, 2010)

What about the Micro-Eagle in .380 ACP?


----------



## PixieStix (May 20, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Gawd, I miss guns!
> ...



I'll take the one on the left, but can't I just HAVE it?


----------



## PixieStix (May 20, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> can you explain why this thread is on this forum and not, say, outdoors?
> 
> in the spirit of the topic, i never cared much for automatic handguns.
> 
> gimme a well balanced six shooter.  the dan wesson .357 with a 6" barrel is my favorite.




Because I love guns. It is a lifestyle, and if you break into my house your health would be in jeopardy


----------



## PixieStix (May 20, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> What about the Micro-Eagle in .380 ACP?




Naw, don't like it


----------



## Big Fitz (May 20, 2010)

I like what's HOLDING it, but yeah, not a fan of the gun.

The Desert Eagle was given to Ahnold for the movie "Red Heat" because the original pistol they wanted him to have looked tiny in his hands.  So they got the biggest baddest looking pistol of the era for him to carry.  Good film too.


----------



## xsited1 (May 20, 2010)

Try this one:






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H5GepjBRsM]YouTube - The Judge Taurus Handgun .45 & 410[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (May 20, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> Try this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is very cool


----------



## Big Fitz (May 20, 2010)

THAT is my kinda revolver.  Versatility and power.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 20, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> What about the Micro-Eagle in .380 ACP?



Is that a matched set?


----------



## eagleseven (May 20, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> > What about the Micro-Eagle in .380 ACP?
> ...


Both can show you fireworks.


----------



## JWBooth (May 20, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> What about the Micro-Eagle in .380 ACP?



Where you gonna find ammo?  I can find rounds all day long for my .45 acp, but .380 are about as rare as an old LaSalle.


----------



## eagleseven (May 20, 2010)

JWBooth said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> > What about the Micro-Eagle in .380 ACP?
> ...


You have to order online and say a prayer, I suppose. I haven't checked in a while...there still an ammo shortage?


----------



## Amanda (May 20, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> I want one of these so bad. But it is mighty expensive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, too big to fit in my purse.


----------



## hjmick (May 20, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> Try this one:



I've been considering getting a couple of these. One for each of my cars.


----------



## JWBooth (May 21, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > eagleseven said:
> ...



Actually not, unless you want .380 rounds.  Why .380?  I don't really know.  I can buy .223 without much problem, and at prices not far above what they were when the run began in Nov. '08.  Same for .45 and .357 magnum.

Bersa has a well made, reliable, and reasonably priced 9 that I would suggest.  The Thunder 9.  Its available in black and nickle.  Not much bigger than the .380, and ammunition can be found.  Its a decent choice for the wife/hideout/ankle holster/oh shit gun.


----------



## JWBooth (May 21, 2010)

hjmick said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Try this one:
> ...


----------



## xsited1 (May 21, 2010)

JWBooth said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



It's less than $500 brand new!  Maybe there are government funds available.


----------



## JWBooth (May 21, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



So I'm old and can remember when I could get a new S&W Model 66 for less than $200.

I like the gun, I just don't think the price tag is justified.


----------



## xsited1 (May 21, 2010)

JWBooth said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > It's less than $500 brand new!  Maybe there are government funds available.
> ...



I hear 'ya.  Gun prices have gone up significantly over the years.  I remember buying a S&W 357 at a shop in Dallas in the 80s for less than $200.


----------



## eagleseven (May 21, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> I hear 'ya.  Gun prices have gone up significantly over the years.  I remember buying a S&W 357 at a shop in Dallas in the 80s for less than $200.


$200 in 1980 is worth $514 today.

Ah, inflation!


----------



## JWBooth (May 21, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > I hear 'ya.  Gun prices have gone up significantly over the years.  I remember buying a S&W 357 at a shop in Dallas in the 80s for less than $200.
> ...


----------



## GunsBeerFreedom (May 21, 2010)

I'm not too excited about a Taurus Judge, mostly because it's a gimmick gun. 

"COOL! I can shoot bullets AND shotgun shells! This is awesome!"

Not so much when you look at what sort of implications that has. In order to not be classified as a Short Barreled Shotgun (SBS for those in the know), it has to have rifling. Rifling with standard shot is terrible as it makes all but the most point blank shots nearly impossible to connect. In order to mitigate this effect, micro rifling was used, though this only lessen the issue. And likewise it makes shooting with actually bullets lousy as well. 

Anyways though, the DEagle is pretty fun, if you can afford the ammo for it. Nevermind the cost of the gun, ammo is the expensive part.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 21, 2010)

The Deagle is a piece of shit.  It throws a big slug and makes lots of noise.  So what?
The Judge is equally a piece of shit.  Go to Box O' Truth and see his review there. 
The Micro Eagle is a piece of shit.  Too heavy with a long creepy trigger pull.  It is good for masochists who might enjoy having the woman pictured whip them.

Really, there is so much out there that actually works well I wonder why people have to invent stuff that doesnt.
fwiw, I actually sell guns for a living.


----------



## GunsBeerFreedom (May 21, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> The Deagle is a piece of shit.  It throws a big slug and makes lots of noise.  So what?


It's also very accurate and not unpleasant to shoot.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 21, 2010)

GunsBeerFreedom said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > The Deagle is a piece of shit.  It throws a big slug and makes lots of noise.  So what?
> ...



I found it unpleasant.  And at $2 a round I didn't really see much use for a single action gun that weighs more than a .44mag.


----------



## GunsBeerFreedom (May 21, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> GunsBeerFreedom said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I suppose the pleasantness of it is subjective. I'll admit it's just a toy, but it's a nice toy none the less. Besides, if you reload, the cost per round gets cut in about half.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 21, 2010)

Hey, if someone wants one, I'm down with that.  That's what keeps us in business.
I just don't see it as useful for anything other than being big.


----------



## GunsBeerFreedom (May 21, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> Hey, if someone wants one, I'm down with that.  That's what keeps us in business.
> I just don't see it as useful for anything other than being big.



One could argue it as a nice target pistol or hunting handgun. It'd fill that role well. But, IMO, there are others that would do a better job. 

But none would be as cool.


----------



## Shogun (May 21, 2010)

My father gave me his old .38 a couple weeks ago.  I can't wait to take it to the range.


----------



## eagleseven (May 21, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> Really, there is so much out there that actually works well I wonder why people have to invent stuff that doesnt.


Like ol' reliable...


----------



## The Rabbi (May 21, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Really, there is so much out there that actually works well I wonder why people have to invent stuff that doesnt.
> ...



No.  I said that actually work.  Like this one:


----------



## namvet (May 21, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> I like what's HOLDING it, but yeah, not a fan of the gun.
> 
> The Desert Eagle was given to Ahnold for the movie "Red Heat" because the original pistol they wanted him to have looked tiny in his hands.  So they got the biggest baddest looking pistol of the era for him to carry.  Good film too.



it is. its in my collection


----------



## eagleseven (May 21, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I'm not about to be lured into another .45 vs 9mm debate...


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 21, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > eagleseven said:
> ...



Either one is fine with me. Either one will clean up the filth who might come sneaking around the household.


----------



## eagleseven (May 21, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Either one is fine with me. Either one will clean up the filth who might come sneaking around the household.


Who asked you? (.45 all the way)


----------



## The Rabbi (May 21, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > No.  I said that actually work.  Like this one:
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 21, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Either one is fine with me. Either one will clean up the filth who might come sneaking around the household.
> ...



Says Who?


----------



## Gremlin-USA (May 21, 2010)

You wimps 

I go with the 50 Cal







For my light work, I like my Ruger Redhawk, and for plinking my Beretta


----------



## PixieStix (May 21, 2010)

Amanda said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > I want one of these so bad. But it is mighty expensive
> ...



Buy a bigger purse or wear a holster


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 21, 2010)

Shogun said:


> My father gave me his old .38 a couple weeks ago.  I can't wait to take it to the range.



Apparently you can.


----------



## Amanda (May 21, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Nah, I'm a small, cute purse gal... and my little Glock fits perfectly.


----------

